# Nail gun repair ?



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Not sure what type of nail gun you have, was waiting for someone else to jump in. My bostich finish nail-er is leaking at the trigger. Of course the last job I just finished off by hand and forgot about it. I needed it today so I decided to tear into it. 

The trigger assembly was not hard to take out, it was just a few roll pins I knocked out with a 1/8" drift punch. I was hoping to just replace the O rings since I keep some around. If you look at the picture you will see some brown plastic that is broken into many pieces. I first thought maybe something got into the gun and jammed the trigger. I cleaned all the pieced out and reassembled. The whole process didn't take over a half hour. I had to take the two roll pins out that hold the safety assembly so I could get the trigger assembly out. Just by removing the roll pins I was able to move it enough to get the assembly out.

Once I reassembled the trigger it still leaked. The plastic in there must have been some type of seat for the O ring. I will try to order a new trigger assembly on Monday. I will post back with the cost. I know a friend of mine brought one in to be repaired and if I remember correctly it cost about a $120 bucks for the repair.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I really need to start reading these post a little closer. When you say trigger valve are you speaking the whole trigger assembly? Where is the gun leaking?


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Just ordered the part online, $25.30 plus $8.99 for shipping. I did find another site that had it listed for $17 something but it was out of stock with an estimate of 7 to 14 days wait time.


----------

